# removing headrests on caddy seats



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

i got me a complete interior kit for my 80 caddy coupe and well how do i remove the headrests? saw a video on youtube that showed using a jack to remove the headrest on a fleetwood (big body) and it worked. Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hmmmm good one. I dont know because Im sure you have already tried the obvious :dunno:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

this one is a tough one. by obvious, you think i tried that method i mentioned??? actually almost, my jack does not fit under the headrests as the one i saw on youtube, that particular headrest has 2 posts, if thats what they're called, on either end. mine and yours have a single post. i guess im gonna take it to an upholstery shop to remove just the headrests on both sides. 

now, if i wanted to, i would tear the seats open to expose it underneath but dont wanna do that. this kit is going over the existing seats.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

There's a special tool to do this with, basically it's a curved piece of metal that you slide down the headrest hole. It holds the clip out, allowing you to slide out the headrest. Your other option is undo the seatback and use a screwdriver to hold that clip out.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Special tool?? I guess the upholstery shop is where its going then for this "special tool" just to get the headrests out..don't wanna go the route of tearing open the seat to do this..


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Special tool?? I guess the upholstery shop is where its going then for this "special tool" just to get the headrests out..don't wanna go the route of tearing open the seat to do this..


Unless you have a piece of flexible steel you can shove down the headrest hole, then yea that's your best bet. The good news is it shouldn't take them longer then a couple minutes to pop em out


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> Unless you have a piece of flexible steel you can shove down the headrest hole, then yea that's your best bet. The good news is it shouldn't take them longer then a couple minutes to pop em out


I stopped by an upholstery shop and asked them if they can do me the favor of removing the headrests for me, they ask the usual; year, make and model of car and if I had it with me. Said yes, guy went outside and said, you know there's a special tool for it but couldn"t find and his solution....a hacksaw blade and presto. Wasn't charged nothing, now that's cool:thumbsup: Now I can continue with my own recovering of my seats.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dj kurse 1 said:


> I stopped by an upholstery shop and asked them if they can do me the favor of removing the headrests for me, they ask the usual; year, make and model of car and if I had it with me. Said yes, guy went outside and said, you know there's a special tool for it but couldn"t find and his solution....a hacksaw blade and presto. Wasn't charged nothing, now that's cool:thumbsup: Now I can continue with my own recovering of my seats.


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i useda butter knife before lol hey it worked


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

dj kurse 1 said:


> I stopped by an upholstery shop and asked them if they can do me the favor of removing the headrests for me, they ask the usual; year, make and model of car and if I had it with me. Said yes, guy went outside and said, you know there's a special tool for it but couldn"t find and his solution....a hacksaw blade and presto. Wasn't charged nothing, now that's cool:thumbsup: Now I can continue with my own recovering of my seats.


yup hacksaw blade works fine have done it numerous times, i usually put some tape over the teeth on the blade just in case you slip while getting the blade in and out 

a slim jim works too


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

where did you find the interior kit and is it O/G patterns ? let us in on the info for the kit


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

jdc68chevy said:


> where did you find the interior kit and is it O/G patterns ? let us in on the info for the kit


Interior kit is not in og patterns, its an aftermarket kit and they fit over my existing seats, I did everything. Removed seats, removed the seat tracks for the motors, install kit with hog rings with hog ring pliers. Came out good. If you want og material hit these guys up on www.smsautofabrics.com
This kit I have is temporary until I get my vinyl from that website I mentioned


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Interior kit is not in og patterns, its an aftermarket kit and they fit over my existing seats, I did everything. Removed seats, removed the seat tracks for the motors, install kit with hog rings with hog ring pliers. Came out good. If you want og material hit these guys up on www.smsautofabrics.com
> This kit I have is temporary until I get my vinyl from that website I mentioned


Post up some pics of it, I'd be interested to see what these covers look like


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

vintage1976 said:


> yup hacksaw blade works fine have done it numerous times, i usually put some tape over the teeth on the blade just in case you slip while getting the blade in and out
> 
> a *slim jim works too*


ooohhhhhh yeaa?


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

GLAD YOU POSTED THIS UP! I'M ABOUT TO GET MY HEAD RESTS EMBOIDERED ON MY 80 COUPE DE VILLE AND DIDN'T REALIZE THAT THERE WAS A LOCK TO BE PUSHED IN TO REMOVE THEM. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE COVERS THAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT ASWELL, POST PICS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE, THANX.:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> Post up some pics of it, I'd be interested to see what these covers look like


Will do


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

MISTER STRANGER said:


> GLAD YOU POSTED THIS UP! I'M ABOUT TO GET MY HEAD RESTS EMBOIDERED ON MY 80 COUPE DE VILLE AND DIDN'T REALIZE THAT THERE WAS A LOCK TO BE PUSHED IN TO REMOVE THEM. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE COVERS THAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT ASWELL, POST PICS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE, THANX.:thumbsup:


Wil do.


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

Slim Jim lock out tool works every time for me....


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

LacN_Thru said:


> Post up some pics of it, I'd be interested to see what these covers look like





MISTER STRANGER said:


> GLAD YOU POSTED THIS UP! I'M ABOUT TO GET MY HEAD RESTS EMBOIDERED ON MY 80 COUPE DE VILLE AND DIDN'T REALIZE THAT THERE WAS A LOCK TO BE PUSHED IN TO REMOVE THEM. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE COVERS THAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT ASWELL, POST PICS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE, THANX.:thumbsup:


for some reason tinypic is not giving me the IMG code once pics were uploaded to that site....WTF!
Will not give up though. I'll post 'em up...somehow


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

here are pics, they got a little dirty already but still better than whats underneath it...
driver side








back seat area








sorry but do not have passenger side but looks the same as driver side....well you can almost see it in the first pic of the d/s seat cover


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

dj kurse 1 said:


> here are pics, they got a little dirty already but still better than whats underneath it...
> driver side
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------

